# OCD plumber approves



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

The center valve would have be turned the wrong way to have the handles facing each other like in the picture on the right


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

rwh said:


> The center valve would have be turned the wrong way to have the handles facing each other like in the picture on the right



That didn't take long. 

I put my ball valves in so when they're on they point in the direction of flow.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I put mine on so the handles don't have to be turned opposite as they were intended to


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

rwh said:


> I put mine on so the handles don't have to be turned opposite as they were intended to



Dude. I took the handle off to take the pic. It might be weird but I thought it looked cool. Go etch a glass.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Why open all 3? Seems like either the bypass would be open or the inlet/outlet would be open.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

You are not as ocd as me I guess.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I put ball valves so you pull down to close, so when some dummy hangs their coat on it or bumps it it's less likely to get turned on.

Also... Propress??? Can't you solder?


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

mrjasontgreek said:


> I put ball valves so you pull down to close, so when some dummy hangs their coat on it or bumps it it's less likely to get turned on.
> 
> Also... Propress??? Can't you solder?



No. What's propress?


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Plumbersteve said:


> No. What's propress?


The fittings and valves in the photo look to me to be either propress or those hardware store DIY fittings with the solder and flux in them...


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Gotta get me a propress so I can ditch soldering. Sucking in those fumes can't be good for you.


----------

